
Show HN: GIF creation from automatically determined video highlights – Demo - gyglim
http://people.ee.ethz.ch/~gyglim/work_public/autogif
======
danso
That's impressive...I submitted this clip from So You Think You Can Dance:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLtSfYX8tJk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLtSfYX8tJk)

The results:

[http://people.ee.ethz.ch/~gyglim/work_public/autogif/gif.fcg...](http://people.ee.ethz.ch/~gyglim/work_public/autogif/gif.fcgi/gif/TLtSfYX8tJk)

...and while it's debatable which of the segments are most interesting (the
performance has a lot of highlights), at least all of the extracts are of
actual dancing action, and none consist of cheering-crowd-announcer shots.

edit: Just tried it with the Game of Thrones Season 6 trailer:

[http://people.ee.ethz.ch/~gyglim/work_public/autogif/gif.fcg...](http://people.ee.ethz.ch/~gyglim/work_public/autogif/gif.fcgi/gif/EI0ib1NErqg)

The first 2 GIFs have decent action...the other 4 are relative duds in terms
of action...but I do like the shot of Tyrion simply holding a torch in the
darkness.

~~~
gyglim
Glad you like it :) It indeed works well in discriminating the rather good
from the rather bad. It doesn't always find the best one of course. The
biggest problem in my opinion is that the start and end of the GIF are not
always prefect. This sometimes makes the GIF look bad even though the content
that was selected would be interesting

